# A bit too close for comfort parking!



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Spotted this BMW 1 Series the other day parked rather far too close to the wall. :doublesho

Not sure if these cars have parking sensors or not but geezo, that is tight!  :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

That must be touching, what a tool. If you park like that I think manufacturers should be able to take the car off you before you do serious damage.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> That must be touching, what a tool. If you park like that I think manufacturers should be able to take the car off you before you do serious damage.


Agreed.

As you say he must have known it was touching, that's gotta have scuffed the front of it slightly I'm sure?


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Could it be a company car?? most "tools" that park like that, also don't give a monkeys about bashing their door, on your car bodywork in car parks!!


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Could it be a company car?? most "tools" that park like that, also don't give a monkeys about bashing their door, on your car bodywork in car parks!!


I'd be willing to bet 80% of 1 series are company cars.


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

To much money to care properly defo not a wallet scratcher


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

That is the problem today I read some time ago that only 3 cars out of 10 are privately owned so that means 7 are company cars.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

You never know he may of had his bumpers stolen in the past


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

was in asda carpark the other day , woman backs into a space and whacks the bollard thingy pretty hard , just lurched forward and got out without a care in the world lol


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

That has to be touching. Why would you park your car so close


----------



## Freddie (Mar 17, 2013)

When I used to work at waitrose in their car park I watched a lady in a Volvo estate park. Hit a bollard. Get out and walk into the store. I had to stop her and point out the bollard was behind her grill! Squashed the front of her car by approx 8inches! She was lucky it missed her radiator. She needed new bumper, bonnet and grill. She must have been 70plus and it was a 3 litre V6 Volvo 960!


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

I'm ashamed to admit that one day when parking the parents car and not consentrating enough I magnaged to touch the number plate off the wall  didn't do any damage just I was abit disapointed in myself lol


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Jdm boy said:


> I'm ashamed to admit that one day when parking the parents car and not consentrating enough I magnaged to touch the number plate off the wall  didn't do any damage just I was abit disapointed in myself lol


That's your car going back to the manufacturer then  (would be wrong to make the rents suffer from yer crap driving )


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

reminds me of my ace parking :lol:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=176736&highlight=close+parking


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

ianFRST said:


> reminds me of my ace parking :lol:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=176736&highlight=close+parking


You ain't parked that!! You built the garage around it!
**** me, that's a lucky escape to not damage it.
Quality!!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Parked it like that to hide the fugly design of the 1 series.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Waste of a nice nice. does not deseve to drive one of those. should have been given a clapped out banger instead.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Waste of a nice car, does not deserve to drive one of those BM'S. Should have been given a clpped out old banger.


----------



## dee4life2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

I remember once giving my brother a lift home in my Mazda MX5. Was pulling into the carport and looked to the left to check I'd left him enough room to avoid dinging the door off the wall and forgot all about the wheelie bins .... bang. Knocked them back about 6 inches. Thankfully they were empty so moved easily, no damage, but felt stupid !!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Waste of a nice car, does not deserve to drive one of those BM'S. Should have been given a clpped out old banger.


It's only a 1 series.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Maybe they have the "new" parking sensors. When you hear a "crunch" you stop :lol:


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

TonyH38 said:


> That is the problem today I read some time ago that only 3 cars out of 10 are privately owned so that means 7 are company cars.


You are not far off, I was at BMW UK a few weeks back & 60% of BMW's are leased in some way!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

its obvious, the closer you are to things the better you are at driving


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

ianFRST said:


> reminds me of my ace parking :lol:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=176736&highlight=close+parking


:doublesho Close shave, How do you get out the car once parked


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Kiashuma said:


> Maybe they have the "new" parking sensors. When you hear a "crunch" you stop :lol:


It probably did have parking sensors.....the driver just didn't realise they were ONLY installed in the rear. :wall:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

That is what bumpers are for:tumbleweed:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Will-S said:


> That is what bumpers are for:tumbleweed:


Maybe in glasgow


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Will-S said:


> That is what bumpers are for:tumbleweed:


I thought they were there to give the dick who's texting in the car in front a polite reminder that the lights have now changed  :thumb:


----------

